
Tiny quad-core ARM computer delivers serious power for $129 - jpadilla_
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/15/tiny-quad-core-arm-linuxandroid-computer-delivers-serious-power-for-129/
======
StavrosK
Has anyone elsed noticed that these sorts of publications seem to be linking
to things randomly? I read this article, and there's no link to the company's
website, no link to where I can get more details about it, no link to where I
can buy it.

The only link in the article is titled "Korean hardware manufacturer called
Hardkernel is launching", which you'd expect to be linking to something
relevant, and that link goes to a PC World article about the Nexus 7 being
hard to find. What the fuck?

I noticed that there are a few offenders like this, who seem to just be
linking to other articles of theirs randomly in an attempt to bolster
relevancy. They just make me not click any links at all.

~~~
benologist
It's one of the cheap tricks AOL and Engadget pioneered and now everyone else
emulates because it's so successful. They also love giant images at the start
of articles to ensure you'll view the ads below the fold.

------
collint
The smaller these become the more the ports and jacks stick out like a sore
thumb.

------
johnohara
At 90mm x 95mm, it fits nicely inside the 100mm x 100mm mounting specification
for flat-panel monitors.

Pricing competes directly with mini-itx boards. Interesting that the neo-itx
board from VIA (apc.io) is priced to compete with the RPi.

Add all the tablet incursions and you catch a glimpse of why desktop pc sales
are flat.

Seems to benefit GNU/Linux, Ubuntu development as well.

------
jameswyse
Link to the manufacturer's site:
[http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.ph...](http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php)

You can also add on Wi-Fi for $9, and other stuff too.

------
Newky
Its hard to decide whether to get this or a Raspberry Pi, talking to someone
who has a Raspberry Pi, they have found that running even a graphical
interface like lxde is slow and involves a lot of hacking.

Although I fully expected this, I wonder whether I've outgrown that sort of
fooling around, and would rather play with something a little bigger like
this, which packs a (slightly) bigger punch.

Not sure what I want from either device, other than something that could be
_another_ thing to play with.

~~~
sigkill
It depends on what you want. If you want linux μC programming then RPi has a
bunch of GPIO pins which I'm sure will be easily addressable under Linux. I'm
not able to see anything like that on this one. But holy mother of god, this
has 6 USB ports...

~~~
joshu
It has GPIO pins in the big header. Please don't guess and then act like it is
fact.

------
jfb
I wonder if it's a sign of my impending decrepitude, but I can't think of a
use for this that would tickle my hacker nerve. I applaud the existence even
as I look at it and say "pass".

------
rorrr
At $199 you can get Nexus 7 - quad core CPU, 1GB RAM, 8GB flash storage, HD
touch screen, Wifi, GPS, microphone, accelerometer, NFC, magnetometer,
gyroscope, USB, 9-hour battery.

~~~
luser001
Can you load your own OS on the Nexus 7? This thing can run Linux as well as
Ubuntu.

[http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.ph...](http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G133999328931)

~~~
rorrr
Nexus 7 just started shipping. I'm sure it will be hacked to run Linux in a
few weeks.

~~~
konstruktor
I am sure it is already running Linux ;)

~~~
sho_hn
"Suddenly" RMS' advice to write GNU/Linux makes sense, huh.

(At least it usefully separates your typical distro from Android, which
doesn't use the GNU userland and C library.)

------
drivebyacct2
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4236094>

------
mcmillion
I think they forgot something. Like a video output.

~~~
pohl
Isn't that HDMI micro on the left?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HDMI#Connectors>

